# Anyone else exhausted from the Hustle and Bustle?



## Marty (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually I'm frantic this year. I have too much on my plate and can't seem to get things done. I'm way behind on everything. Usually my Christmas cards are made by Halloween and I haven't even started them. I have not done any Christmas shopping at all. Our outside lights were ready to turn on Dec 1st and we still are blowing fuses every night. I'm still decorating the inside of the house since Thanksgiving and I don't know when I'll get that finished either and I have no tree yet! My house is a mess and I have a ton of dirty laundry looking at me. I spend less then 30 minutes a day on the internet so that's not the problem. Its me. I'm moving really slow. Is this old age? I need a jump start or some Geritol or something.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

no iam very causal this xmas...i have notice the shopping centres are getting really busy..

this year has gone so fast......dont no about anyone else but it just does,nt feel like xmas.....


----------



## Bluebell (Dec 9, 2011)

I have learned to keep it simple and sit back and enjoy. Christmas tree in the house, nativity scene set up and American flag in lights and a shooting star outside for decorations. I buy any cards i send out. You gotta do what works the best for you, and simple and enjoy are the 2 words that make it happen for me. Hope you get everything done that you hoped to do.


----------



## LAminiatures (Dec 9, 2011)

I work for a shipping company and yes it's getting very busy. Working 6 days per week doesn't leave much time for shopping. Thank goodness for gift cards. I would love a housekeeper this time of year and someone to do my errands. I don't mind working but keeping up with house work and laundry and bills is tiresome.

All you can really do is keep laughing it sure helps.


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course this year having the family all come home, all 18 of us.

We are celebrating it on Dec. 17 Th, and yes getting stressed and so tired after having these 13 puppies, not sure if I will ever get my house work done.

Not sure where I am going to put these puppies for the day.

Shopping is done but nothing wrapped, and Christmas lights are out.

Just need some more elves to come and help these old bones out, would sure be nice.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 9, 2011)

We just finished four days of decorating the house. There are a few things to do,

some fine tuning etc but now it's mostly the fun stuff, like baking.

My oldest son has been out of the house a lot of years but his birthday is Dec 7th.

When he was at home we never decorated till after his birthday so that his birthday

didn't run into Christmas. For some strange reason I've always stuck to that but

this year I cheated and it feels good to have that extra time to enjoy everything.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't do hustle and bustle



The older I get I become more lax about decorating and shopping. Any shopping I have I do it online. I like to enjoys the holidays and not let it get the best of me.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 9, 2011)

Nope - I LOVE the holidays!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in my 60's, but feel like I'm 25, only wish I was. I no longer do that dance called the hustle and the bustle. Yes I have cob webs hanging out in the dinning room, and there is a laundry basket full of my clothes to fold, Pops always seems to get his folded as soon as they are done, just washed towels this morning, yes they are still waiting to be folded. But, my horses, dogs, cats and birds are taken care of. When I was young, (sounds like a song) Christmas was the busiest time for me at work, I'd groom up to 20 dogs a day and spend 12 to 14 hours at work, not to mention and hour and half drive time each way. Still found time to decorate everything, raise five kids, take care of the animals, shop, bake, cook, have an Christmas party, dress to kill and entertain. Nope don't do any of that anymore and enjoy the holidays so much more. Last weekend my Grand kids came and we made a party out of them doing the decorating, back in the day I was too controling, had to be perfect or I'd redo, not now. All they tore out of the boxes stayed were they decorated. Know what It's the most beautiful desplay ever. I've learned to pass the torch! My youngest daughter does the cooking and we go to her house, it's big. My other duaghter does the baking. I now appreciated Christmas so much more with less work and more of the love. Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Flying minis (Dec 9, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I'm in my 60's, but feel like I'm 25, only wish I was. I no longer do that dance called the hustle and the bustle. Yes I have cob webs hanging out in the dinning room, and there is a laundry basket full of my clothes to fold, Pops always seems to get his folded as soon as they are done, just washed towels this morning, yes they are still waiting to be folded. But, my horses, dogs, cats and birds are taken care of. When I was young, (sounds like a song) Christmas was the busiest time for me at work, I'd groom up to 20 dogs a day and spend 12 to 14 hours at work, not to mention and hour and half drive time each way. Still found time to decorate everything, raise five kids, take care of the animals, shop, bake, cook, have an Christmas party, dress to kill and entertain. Nope don't do any of that anymore and enjoy the holidays so much more. Last weekend my Grand kids came and we made a party out of them doing the decorating, back in the day I was too controling, had to be perfect or I'd redo, not now. All they tore out of the boxes stayed were they decorated. Know what It's the most beautiful desplay ever. I've learned to pass the torch! My youngest daughter does the cooking and we go to her house, it's big. My other duaghter does the baking. I now appreciated Christmas so much more with less work and more of the love. Happy Birthday Jesus!


I'm not in my 60's, but I was diagnosed with MS 5 years ago - that made me make the same type of changes riverrose did! My mantra now is "simple." We have a tree - no other decorations. Have a family baking weekend (which is this weekend



), where I'll have 20-25 family and friends over to bake, drink, and eat (not necessarily in that order)! I figure my family and friends know me - they don't expect my house to be perfectly clean and organized, or decorated to the hilt - they just want to come and enjoy time with friends. I realized only I can stress myself out about the Holidays, and only I can relieve that stress - so I do! It makes the holidays much more special I think.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 9, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> I'm not in my 60's, but I was diagnosed with MS 5 years ago - that made me make the same type of changes riverrose did! My mantra now is "simple." We have a tree - no other decorations. Have a family baking weekend (which is this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ), where I'll have 20-25 family and friends over to bake, drink, and eat (not necessarily in that order)! I figure my family and friends know me - they don't expect my house to be perfectly clean and organized, or decorated to the hilt - they just want to come and enjoy time with friends. I realized only I can stress myself out about the Holidays, and only I can relieve that stress - so I do! It makes the holidays much more special I think.


There is no sence in stressing, it only makes you sick, feeling overwhelmed and miserable! Just go with what you have and be happy! After all Christmas is the birthday of our saviour Jesus, it's not about things or doing, it's about giving, if only we give our ourselves!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm kind of worn to a frazzle, but it isn't related to the holiday season. Most of my shopping is done and it was easy. Just been so busy professionally... that's a good thing, but it wears me out just the same.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 9, 2011)

We keep it simple. The only decorations are the tree--which I LOVE to have with all those joy lights, and we have a wreath hanging and some outdoor lights. It just doesn't make sense to me to put a bunch of stuff away to make room for more stuff, then reverse it in a month. Nah. We only buy for our kids--including d-i-l and Rachel's boyfriend. Mark and I don't buy for each other. So--that's just fun! I stuff a stocking for everyone. Justin just wants gift cards this year--and to Wal-Mart and Wegmans--because they have everything they need for now. Rachel gave me a great list--she is living on her own for the first time, so is ready for more items--practical ones though.

The whole gang will be here on Christmas Day! We eat healthy stuff because all the girls like to keep their weight where it is. We'll plan the menu later. I'll bake one double batch of cookies--then put the rest in the freezer for Mark's lunches.

I LOVE Christmas! But I wouldn't if it was a materialistic holiday for me, or rushed, or stressful.

The one stressful issue can be dealing with kids at school--but I adjust assignments so that helps. Hey--instead of getting a gift for me this year--they're bringing in an item from the wish list for the local horse rescue I help out! Yay!


----------



## Marty (Dec 9, 2011)

This is part of the 16 Rubbermaid containers that has been on my front porch since Thanksgiving weekend full of my inside Christmas decorations. As of now, they are unloaded and my front porch is all cleaned off now finally. See now why I've been stressing?






I totally took a chill pill! I guess I failed to menion that I've literally been working around the clock lately and getting about 4 hours sleep so I'm crabby. Mr. Retirement is also sick so its stressful but I'll get over myself. Happy to report I made considerable progress today and I am done decorating the house including the bathroom with Christmas accessories and angel soaps I lost finally showed up and the house is back to being clean and organized. Washed all the Christmas dinnerware, towels, pot holders, and ironed all the Christmas curtains and washed the floor. Hauled out the Christmas carpet, a 6 X 10 and that's nice and freshly cleaned now so I'm happy. Even had time to throw a wreath on my truck and pimp it out with some ornaments and gel clings. Hope to get the tree Saturday and shop next week. I want everything to look perfect for when Dan comes home.

Sunday is going to be my designated horsey play day where I will do ribbons and bows and Chrsitmas scrunchies on all the horses which is how I relax. Needless to say the barn was decorated two weeks ago. Go figure.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2011)

Way to go Marty now we need pictures please...







:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2011)

You are so creative, Marty. The more ideas you have the more you want to do. I'm not sure there is any cure for that! Thank goodness for a horsey day!


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Marty, I do not mean to take over your topic.

But

Got to thinking of our family gathering this coming Saturday, and with helping Tabitha with her 13 puppies, thought I am just not going to be able to do it all.

So phoned a friend that runs a restaurant, and she does do catering out,

This is going to take the pressure off of me.

She is going to do up my meal for our Christmas.

Turkey, dressing, scallop potatoes, gravy and coleslaw.

All home made...

Now my daughter -in-law is doing cherry cheese cake

and my other daughter is bringing fresh buns and an appetizer.

So all in all, the price was right *only $5.00 a plate* oh my goodness.





Now we have had this meal last week her Sunday Buffet where the restaurant is only 15 minutes away.

She supplies all the pots etc, and everything will be hot and ready for us around 5 and than we can just sit to eat around 5:30

and enjoy our blessings.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 10, 2011)

I am always exhausted these days, but the holidays are just part of it. I have been in Oregon for the past 6 weeks helping take care of my dying father, and also working from an office in Salem. I just came home to Olympia for the weekend due to some doc appts, finally got to meet with the kidney specialist and now have more tests including a kidney biopsy to look forward to in the new year.

I know that it sounds like I am complaining, but I am not, there is nowhere else i would choose to be but to be with my Dad, ......I know how much my parents did without to raise us 7 kids and I know my Dad is tired and so sick of this liver disease, he is ready to meet my Mom in Heaven. Yep, it is sad and heart-wrenching to watch my strong Dad withering away but the best we can do is make him comfortable and with Hospice helping us out, that is making it possible to keep Dad at home until the very end.

If anyone has any extra prayers, please keep my family in them, we are trying to make it a great holiday for my niece, Hailey, since she has had such a tough year with her other G-pa dying in "Feb, her Dad killing himself in June and now her other Grandpa dying also. She is one tough cookie and she tells me her May was the best present she could ever get.

Thank you for letting me get some of this off my chest.....I don't meant to bring anyone down, I am handling it the best I can. My husband trys to come down to Salem to visit every few weeks, but I sure do miss my Ragdoll kitties that are at home...... I did have my standin down in Oregon, I had a cat Socks who was 21, unfortunately she passed in her sleep on Thanksgiving night....... but I know she had a great life and how many barn/outside catgs live to 21?

Hugs to you all, sorry I have not been on line in awhile but I have my hands full. Best wishes to all!

Valerie


----------



## Sonya (Dec 10, 2011)

Hang in there Valerie, I am praying for you all. Many hugs.


----------



## Reble (Dec 10, 2011)

Valerie, prayers coming your way in your time of need and a great big ((((Hug))))


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2011)

I got a tree today. This is the very first time ever in my life I had to go get a tree all alone without my kids or Mr. Retirement who is very sick. I thought it would be horrible to have to break tradition "Going on the best Christmas tree hunt" but when I arrived on the lot I met up with a bunch of friends who helped me select "thee one." We were given some hot chocolate there and it turned out all good and I came home smiling for once insead of bawling my brains out. Problem is its still in my truck, rather stuck in my truck. Dan is coming to help me get it set up on Sunday. So another thing accomplished.

Valerie, I'm sooooooooo sorry. There are some very special things on my piano again this year that I treasure from you. Hugs.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers and nice thoughts......am headed back down to Oregon today.....will miss my hubby and my cats but I also miss nit hanging out with my Dad this past weekend. I was told he had a couple of bad days while I have been up here, so am anxious to get down there and try to cheer him up a little......

Marty I am so happy you still have the angel block I made for you, I was lucky enough to snag some old glass blocks with patterns in the glass ans am anxious to make some up....did one and I loved it, but think I can do better......just need the time.

Hugs to you all!

Valerie


----------

